# cliquer sur un fichier .pl et ouvrir avec perl



## godotnew (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour les dévellopeurs,

Je ne suis pas vraiment dévelopeur, mais je fais bcp de scripting perl.
J'ai switché récemment et je voudrais que lorsque je clique sur un .pl, çà s'ouvre dans un shell (comme avec dodoze ou linux en mettant le #!).

Comment puis je faire çà avec OSX... sous question (ou autre formulation), où stocke t-il cette configuration ?
Je n'arrive pas à configurer la chose avec "info sur le fichier/ouvrir avec".

Je vous remercie de votre aimable aide.

RE PS : si qqn a un lien chouette à lire je suis preneur aussi.

Bien à vous,


----------



## Zeusviper (30 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

il faut accorder les permissions d'execution sur le fichier : cela se fait via le terminal et la commande "chmod +x tonfichier.pl"

et tu lis les infos sur le fichier et dans le menu "ouvrir avec", tu va choisir le "Terminal" (logiquement dans Applications/Utilitaires" (il te faut choisir dans le menu du haut "Toutes les applications" au lieu de "applis recommandées"))

après suffit de double cliquer et zoupla!


sinon les liens perl (non dédié au mac toutefois) : 
http://www.activestate.com/Products/activeperl/index.mhtml
http://cpan.org/
http://perl.com


----------



## godotnew (31 Octobre 2008)

Super çà marche, merci.

J'ai compris pq je ne m'en sortait pas... j'essayais de le faire ouvrir avec "perl" et pas terminal (ancienne habitude dodoze). J'oubliais en plus le droit d'execution-> pas de check du #!.



Merci pour les liens perl, mais çà je les ai déjà


----------

